# Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

						Im Rahmen einer Medienkonferenz hat sich Karl Slatoff von Take-Two Interactive über die aktuellen Entwicklungen im Hinblick auf Lootboxen und Mikrotransaktionen in Videospielen geäußert. Seiner Meinung nach würde Ersteres nicht in die Kategorie Glücksspiel fallen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Selbst wenn es Glücksspiel ist. Was hält ihn davon ab, das Gegenteil zu behaupten? 

Der Mann kann erzählen, was er will. Solange die Politk nicht einschreitet kann er solche Aussagen als Fakt hinstellen, egal wie falsch sie sind. Logik und gesunder Menschenverstand haben bis dahin keine Bedeutung.
*ich mach mir die welt widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Ist der Sinn eines Glücksspieles nicht, Geld zu bekommen?

Das ist hier etwas ganz anderes. Wer es nötig hat und sich
leisten kann, soll es machen. Für mich hat es etwas von
bezahltem Cheaten. Es ist absurd, aber wer es braucht, soll
es machen


----------



## XD-User (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Sagt der Dealer zum abhängigen Konsumenten...


----------



## KrHome (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Fragen wir in Zukunft auch jemanden von der Atom-Lobby, ob Atomkraft schwere Folgen für die Umwelt haben kann und erwarten ein vorbehaltsloses "ja"?

Abgesehen davon ist seine Argumentation eine Beleidigung der Intelligenz des Zuhörers, da er die Frage garnicht beantwortet, sondern ihr ganz klassisch Politiker-style-mäßig ausweicht, indem er ein neues Thema (Überangebot und Kundenbindung) anschneidet, welches keinerlei Zusamenhang mit der grundsätzlichen rechtlichen und psychologischen Bewertung von Lootboxen aufweist. Selbstverständlich werden bei der Lootbox-Mechanik die gleichen Abhängigkeitspotenziale wie beim Glücksspiel ausgenutzt - sonst würde sie niemand kaufen.


----------



## Maverick3k (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Mit anderen Worten: "Weil wir Lootboxen und Miktrotransaktionen ebenfalls integrieren möchten, handelt es sich hierbei nicht um Glücksspiel".

Solche wie er werden *immer* so argumentieren, wenn der eigene (positive) Profit betroffen ist.



> Das Problem sei viel mehr, dass die Inhalte,  die man durch Lootboxen erhalten kann, nicht vielfältig genug und zu  mager ausfallen würden.



Schwachsinn. Der Müll hat zu verschwinden.



> 'Es geht darum, ein Überangebot an Inhalten zu  schaffen und sicherzustellen, dass man sich auf die Spielerbindung  konzentriert,' so Slatoff.



Nö, reine Profitgier.


----------



## Chimbus (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist der Sinn eines Glücksspieles nicht, Geld zu bekommen?
> 
> Das ist hier etwas ganz anderes. Wer es nötig hat und sich
> leisten kann, soll es machen. Für mich hat es etwas von
> ...


 Für Glückspiel brauchst du nur etwas als Anreiz das jemand gewillt ist Geld zu investieren ob das nun selbst Geld ist oder eine Sache ist dafür unerheblich. Glückspiel kommt nun letzendlich daher das jemand Geld ausgibt um mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von X eine Chance zu haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Chimbus schrieb:


> Für Glückspiel brauchst du nur etwas als Anreiz das jemand gewillt ist Geld zu investieren ob das nun selbst Geld ist oder eine Sache ist dafür unerheblich. Glückspiel kommt nun letzendlich daher das jemand Geld ausgibt um mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von X eine Chance zu haben.


Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass typische Bezahlspiele. die ich bevorzuge, die Billiard, Kicker oder Dart, zu den Glücksspielen gezählt werden. Auch in diesem Fall bezahlt man in einem Spiel etwas und man bekommt etwas dafür. Das ist in meinen Augen kein Glücksspiel. Ich finde es nur absurd, zuviel für ein Spiel auszugeben. Andererseits kostet mein Gesamtrechner 2000,-€ und ich spiele eine Handvoll Spiele. Muss ich jetzt die Rechnerkosten auf die Spiele umlegen und das ins Verhältnis zu Lootbox Kosten setzen? Schwierig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Glücksspiel ist es dann, wenn du im Moment des bezahlens erstens nicht weißt wie groß deine Gegenleistung sein wird und zweitens die Gegenleistung auch viel weniger als der Einsatz wert sein kann.

Beides ist für mich bei Lootboxen gegeben. Du weißt nicht was du bekommst beim Kauf und es kann auch nix wert sein.
Bei Billard/Dart/... ist das nicht so - du weißt vorher genau dass du für x Euro y Spiele bekommst. Klar ist bei den Spielen Glück dabei - aber erst wenn du den Dart wirfst, nicht wenn du dafür zahlst das zu dürfen.


----------



## Pitzah (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Er mag zwar per penibler Definition recht haben, dass es sich bei Lootboxen nicht um Glücksspiel handelt im Sinne von Casinos, Karten, Roulette usw.
Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache: für uns Spieler ist es verdammt nochmal trotzdem Glücksspiel! 

Geld zusätzlich bezahlen um zufällige digitale Inhalte zu bekommen und ein Spiel auf diesem System aufzubauen hat nichts mit Spaß am Spiel oder der Leidenschaft dieses zu programmieren zu tun.
Man hat einfach nur gemerkt, es gibt genug Leute die gar nicht merken wieviel Geld Sie in digitales verballern. Die den Bezug zu echtem Geld verloren haben, weil alles Digital ist.

Quasi alles ist extrem überteuert. Beispiele: In MMO's kosten Kostüme mal 20-30 €, fair wäre 1 € pro Stück. Reittiere auch teils 25 €. Oder Lootboxen, warum kosten mich ein paar Lootboxen bereits 10€ dessen Inhalt Zufall ist und dann auch noch meistens Schrott ist.
Wenn man schon Lootboxen mit Zufallsmist macht, dann sollte sowas doch im 10 cent Bereich sein... Aber nein, die Firmen wissen Sie könnten weniger verlangen oder dies gar nicht erst einbauen, wollen aber lieber maximum Kohle abstauben.

Problem ist nur unsere Gesetze sind in diesem Bereich nicht vorhanden. Kluge Menschen lassen sich nicht bescheißen, für die weniger Gebildeten muss es Regeln und Gesetze geben, die verhindern wie Firmen die Leute ausnutzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...Du weißt nicht was du bekommst beim Kauf und es kann auch nix wert sein....


Was haben Uniformabzeichen,, Waffen, oder welcher Mist auch sonst vertrieben wird für einen "Wert"?
Wenn ich einen Euro in den Billiardkasten scmeiße, kann das nächste Spiel unglaublich toll (wertvoll)
sein, oder der Gegner gewinnt, ohne dass ich einmal stoßen konnte. Glücksspiel, oder einfach nur ein
Spiel?



Pitzah schrieb:


> Er mag zwar per penibler Definition recht haben, dass es sich bei  Lootboxen nicht um Glücksspiel handelt im Sinne von Casinos, Karten,  Roulette usw.
> Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache: für uns Spieler ist es verdammt nochmal trotzdem Glücksspiel!


Und wie immer gilt, mach es, wenn es Dir Freude bringt, mach es nicht, wenn es Dich nervt.


----------



## Casurin (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Also laut dme Typen ist es kein Glücksspiel weil es die leute noch nicht abhängiog genug macht - und er möchte das ändern in dem er das Glücksspiel-Element mehr in den Fokus rückt?
Grandio.

und @interessierterUser :
Wieder einmal zeugst du davon das es dringenst die Fächer Logik und hausverstand bräucht.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass typische Bezahlspiele. die ich bevorzuge, die Billiard, Kicker oder Dart, zu den Glücksspielen gezählt werden. Auch in diesem Fall bezahlt man in einem Spiel etwas und man bekommt etwas dafür.


Weil das auch kein Glückspiel ist - dort zahlst du einen Betrag um eine fixe Gegenleistung zu erhalten.
Bei Loot-Boxen zahlst du um an einer Runde eines Glückspiels teilzunehmen in der du per Zufal Sachen erhalten kannst - oder eben auch nichts - eben exakt das selbe wie bei Lotto oder BlackJack wo du dafür zahlst eine Chance zu haben.
ist mir wirklich unbegreiflich wie man so sinnbefreite Beiträge schreiben kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Casurin schrieb:


> Wieder einmal zeugst du davon das es dringenst die Fächer Logik und hausverstand bräucht.
> Weil das auch kein Glückspiel ist - dort zahlst du einen Betrag um eine fixe Gegenleistung zu erhalten.


Es ist eben keine fixe Gegenleistung. Die gibt es in Spülhöllen, in denen ich nach Zeit bezahle. Bezahlt man nach Spiel,
erfüllt es genau die vorher definierten Anforderungen an Glücksspiel.



Casurin schrieb:


> Bei Loot-Boxen zahlst du um an einer Runde eines  Glückspiels teilzunehmen in der du per Zufal Sachen erhalten kannst -  oder eben auch nichts -


Man kann nichts bekommen? Ich dachte, es gibt IMMER etwas, ob man es gebrauchen kann oder ob es erst in höheren
Spiellevelns genutzten werden, war die offenen Frage. Wenn man nichts bekommen kann, ist es Glücksspiel, Geld ohne
Gegenleistung.


----------



## Chimbus (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass typische Bezahlspiele. die ich bevorzuge, die Billiard, Kicker oder Dart, zu den Glücksspielen gezählt werden. Auch in diesem Fall bezahlt man in einem Spiel etwas und man bekommt etwas dafür. Das ist in meinen Augen kein Glücksspiel. Ich finde es nur absurd, zuviel für ein Spiel auszugeben. Andererseits kostet mein Gesamtrechner 2000,-€ und ich spiele eine Handvoll Spiele. Muss ich jetzt die Rechnerkosten auf die Spiele umlegen und das ins Verhältnis zu Lootbox Kosten setzen? Schwierig.


 Kann es sein das wir uns missverstehen. Es geht mir um Lootboxen man zahlt und bekommt eine Box ohne zuwissen welchen Inhalt sie enthält. Und das fällt unter den Überbegriff Microtransaktionen (halt Ingameshop), neben Lootboxen gibt es da dann solche Sachen wo man sehen kann was man kauft. Wie Skins, XP-Boost und Special Cards (was du meinst?!?). Spiele händeln das dann unterschiedlich was sie anbieten. Wirklich problematisch sehe ich halt Lootboxen der andere Kram finde ich zwar ärgerliche (bspw. XP-Boost weiß man nie ob das Gameplay nicht früher oder später einen dazuzubringen diese zu kaufen) aber nicht so Problem behaftet.


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Pitzah schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache: für uns Spieler ist es verdammt nochmal trotzdem Glücksspiel!



in der Realität ist es aber nunmal KEIN Glücksspiel. Wer sagt das die Community oder Spieler recht haben? Bei dem Quatsch den man in Reddit und anderen Foren niederschreibt hat die Community in den aller seltensten fällen wirklich recht. 

Hier werden birnen mit äpfen verglichen und sich die welt einfach schöngeredet. Der erste Beitrag zu dieser News sagt Take Two redet sich die Welt schön, wie sie Take Two gefällt. Was macht bitte die Community ? Ihr macht doch genau das gleiche.

Solange es keine Bestätigung gibt das es Glücksspiel ist (derzeit gibt es diese nicht) ist es auch KEIN!!! Glücksspiel Auch wenn das EUCH SPIELERN einfach so nicht passt. Es ändert nichts an den Fakten. Das Thema NERVT solangsam extrem.


----------



## Eddy08 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Kundenbindung können sie haben, wenn sie mir garantieren können, dass ich mit 60€ Ingame-Käufe genauso lange Spielspaß haben, wie mit dem Spiel selbst.


----------



## Pitzah (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie immer gilt, mach es, wenn es Dir Freude bringt, mach es nicht, wenn es Dich nervt.



Damit hast du zwar teilweise recht, aber reiße mein Text nicht auseinander, so verliert er den Kontext, der obere Satz gehörte dazu damit das was ich sagen wollte Sin ergibt.

Außerdem gilt nicht: "Mach es, wenn es dir Freude bringt." Wenn es mir Freude bringt kleine Kinder zu schlagen, sollte ich dennoch auf keinen Fall kleine Kinder schlagen 
(kleines übertriebenes Beispiel womit ich dein Text aus dem Kontext gerissen habe)


----------



## Torsley (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Chimbus schrieb:


> Kann es sein das wir uns missverstehen. Es geht mir um Lootboxen man zahlt und bekommt eine Box ohne zuwissen welchen Inhalt sie enthält. Und das fällt unter den Überbegriff Microtransaktionen (halt Ingameshop), neben Lootboxen gibt es da dann solche Sachen wo man sehen kann was man kauft. Wie Skins, XP-Boost und Special Cards (was du meinst?!?). Spiele händeln das dann unterschiedlich was sie anbieten. Wirklich problematisch sehe ich halt Lootboxen der andere Kram finde ich zwar ärgerliche (bspw. XP-Boost weiß man nie ob das Gameplay nicht früher oder später einen dazuzubringen diese zu kaufen) aber nicht so Problem behaftet.



nein ich denke ihr redet beide von dem gleichen. ihr habt aber eine andere sicht auf die dinge. du sagst du zahlst für eine box und weist nicht was der inhalt ist. interessierteruser schreibt von den gleichen boxen bei dem du zwar nicht weist was du bekommst aber du bekommst etwas. beim klassischen glückspiel passiert es aber eher heufiger das du nichts bekommst oder auch noch etwas verliehrst! das ist der unterschied. bei den lootboxen bekommst du auf jedenfall etwas. ob es in dem fall für dich einen wert hat steht auf einem ganz anderen blatt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Chimbus schrieb:


> Kann es sein das wir uns missverstehen. Es geht mir um Lootboxen man zahlt und bekommt eine Box ohne zuwissen welchen Inhalt sie enthält.


Dann ist also jedes Überraschungsei ein "Glücksspiel" und gehört verboten? Oder worauf wollt ihr hinaus?



Pitzah schrieb:


> Damit hast du zwar teilweise recht, aber reiße  mein Text nicht auseinander, so verliert er den Kontext, der obere Satz  gehörte dazu damit das was ich sagen wollte Sin ergibt.


Ich habe Dein Zitat oben vervollständigt. Bleibt für mich die Frage, ob die Subpopulation _"Computerspieler"_ eine andere Gruppe als andere Menschen sind, wenn es nur für _"uns Spieler"_ ein Glücksspiel ist? Für mich ist es keines, ich kaufe so einen Humbug aber auch nicht. Entweder kann man Dinge im Spiel erspielen, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Pitzah (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> in der Realität ist es aber nunmal KEIN Glücksspiel. Wer sagt das die Community oder Spieler recht haben? Bei dem Quatsch den man in Reddit und anderen Foren niederschreibt hat die Community in den aller seltensten fällen wirklich recht.



Auch du reißt meinen Satz aus dem Kontext, zitiere gefälligst den oberen Satz mit dazu, wo ich geschrieben habe das dies genau betrachtet noch kein Glücksspiel ist !


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann ist also jedes Überraschungsei ein "Glücksspiel"


Ja.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und gehört verboten?


Nein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja.


Wenn Überraschungseier ein Glücksspiel wären, würden sie unter StGB 284 fallen, Supermärkte wären illegale Glücksspielhallen und Supermarktleiter Glücksspielveranstalter. Da es weiterhin Überraschungseier zu kaufen gibt, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass sie unter Glücksspiel laufen. Lootboxen und Überraschungseier nehmen sich nicht viel, oder? Zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung.
§ 284 StGB Unerlaubte Veranstaltung eines Glücksspiels - dejure.org

Ich finde hier, verdammt noch mal muss ich blind sein, einfach keine Überraschungseier:
ᐅ Glucksspiel: Definition, Begriff und Erklarung im JuraForum.de

...


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Ich meine nicht die Gesetzesdefinition oder das Juristenkauderwelsch sondern simple Logik.
Wenn ich was kaufe ohne zu wissen was es ist ist das Ergebnis Glück. Wenn der Kauf für mich nicht zwingend ist ist es für mich Spaß / ein Spiel. Ganz simpel.

Dass man das so nicht in irgendwelche Gesetze schieben kann ist klar. Aber Gesetzestexte zu nutzen um irgendwas zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen ist vom Wesen her schon Quatsch. Die Juristerei ist nicht grade dafür bekannt schrecklich logisch zu sein. 

Die KÖNNEN das ja nicht so definieren wie es logisch wäre - denn dann müssten sie Überaschungseier wirklich verbieten (bzw. ab 18 verkaufen^^).


----------



## Thoddeleru (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Naja, Take2 ist mit der Borderlands Reihe quasi der König des Lootsystems. Allerdings ging es da nie um spielentscheidende Dinge, sondern nur bessere Waffen und sowas.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quake2008 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Ich verstehe unter Glücksspiel, dass man für eine Geld Summe X eine höhere Summe Y erspielen kann, da man auf die Höhe der Auszahlung keinen Einfluss nehmen kann ist es ein Spiel mit dem Glück. Lootboxen ist es ähnlich, für eine Summe x bekommt man eine Anzahl von Dingen Y. Auch hier ist es ein Glückspiel tolle Dinge zu erhalten. Bei einem Kinderüberraschungsei erhält man immer Schokolade und ein Spielzeug, dazu braucht man kein Glück, dass ist nämlich immer drin und am Ende macht dies noch Spaß.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die Gesetzesdefinition oder das Juristenkauderwelsch sondern simple Logik.


Für mich ist ein Glücksspiel etwas, in dem ich Spiele und Geld gewinnen kann. Man setzt etwas ein und man verliert oder gewinnt.
Dazu zähle ich auch Skat und Poker, die für viele nicht unter Glück, sondern Fahigkeiten, zählen, trotzdem gelten Spiele mit Geldeinsatz
und Geldausschüttung als Glücksspiel. Alles andere ist Unterhaltung. 

Ein Katze im Sack zu kaufen ist Gang und Gäbe und kein Glücksspiel. Niemand würde Kofferverkauf an Flughäfen als illegales Glücksspiel
bezeichnen. Auch auf Jahrmärkten sind Geschicklichkeitsspiele, in denen man Geld bezahlt, um vielleicht ein billiges Plüschtierchen
zu bekommen kein Glücksspiel. Eine Fahrzeugversteigerung bei ebay, die viele als Glücksspiel bezeichen, ist ebenso keines. Ich kenne 
auch Kinos, die Überraschungsfeatures anbieten und den Film nicht vorher ansangen. Auch das ist kein Glücksspiel und alles ist mit
Lootboxen zu vergleichen.

Ein Problem sehe ich natürlich in Suchtfaktoren und dem Geldausgeben von Minderjährigen. Ähnlich wie es früher Kostenfallen
mit Jamba Klingeltonabonnements waren. Ich persönlich würde Lootboxen auch erst ab 21 frei geben. Ich habe auch mit dem Fern-
absatzgesetz in heutiger Form meine Probleme. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Aber Glücksspiel ist es darum trotzdem nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann ist also jedes Überraschungsei ein "Glücksspiel" und gehört verboten? Oder worauf wollt ihr hinaus?
> 
> 
> Ich habe Dein Zitat oben vervollständigt. Bleibt für mich die Frage, ob die Subpopulation _"Computerspieler"_ eine andere Gruppe als andere Menschen sind, wenn es nur für _"uns Spieler"_ ein Glücksspiel ist? Für mich ist es keines, ich kaufe so einen Humbug aber auch nicht. Entweder kann man Dinge im Spiel erspielen, oder eben nicht.



Ich nehme jetzt ein Beispiel aus dem Artikel in der aktuellen PCGames, die gut aufzeigt was eine Seuche diese bezahlten Lootboxen sind und führe es etwas aus. Ob es sich hier um ein Glücksspiel handelt oder nicht kannst du dann ja immer noch selbst entscheiden. In meinen Augen ist es das sehr wohl. 

Stell dir vor du bist in einem Rollenspiel unterwegs und kommst an eine Schlucht die es zu überwinden gilt. Es gibt noch einen Weg durch einen Dungeon, der allerdings bedeutet dass du Stundenlang immer wieder den gleichen Gegner töten musst ... sagen wir mal Ratten. 

Früher: Du kommst an die Schlucht und findest versteckt in einer Ecke eine Truhe die magische Stiefel enthält, die dich diese Schlucht überwinden lässt. Nun hängt es von deinem Erkundungsgeschick ab ob du die Truhe findest oder nicht. Wenn ja, sparst du dir den Dungeon (der btw auch nicht so lang wäre, weil er ja keinen Anreiz bieten muss das du Geld ausgiebst).

Mit den tollen neuen Lootboxen: Die besagte Truhe steht am Abgrund ganz öffentlich rum mit einem Kasten daneben. Wirf hier 500 Ingamegold rein, dann bekommst du den Schlüssel. Gut du hast dir die 500 Gold im Spiel erworben und holst dir den Schlüssel. Du schließt die Truhe auf und mit einer Chance von 1:100000 bekommst du die besagten magischen Stiefel. Wenn dir das Glück nicht hold ist, dann sind es abgetragene Lederstiefel, die 100 mal schlechter sind als die, die du schon trägst. Ohne die magischen Stiefel darfst du Stundenlang Ratten töten um das andere Ende der Schlucht zu erreichen.
Zu deinem "Glück" (oder besser zum Glück des Herstellers) hat in der Nähe ein Gnom sein Lagerfeuer aufgeschlagen und du siehst hinter ihm einen riesen Haufen Truhen die wie die aussehen die du grade geöffnet hast.  
Er spricht dich an: "Für 500 Ingame Gold verkaufe ich dir eine der Truhen, der Schlüssel den du schon hast öffnet auch diese".
Du schaust in deine Geldbörse und die gähnende Leere blickt zu dir zurück ... Mist! Darauf der Gnom: "Zufällig betreibe ich auch einen Tauschhandel. Für 9,99 € Echtwährung tausche ich dir 10.000 Ingamegold".
Zähneknirschend bezahlst du das Echtgeld (oder begibst dich auf die Stundenlange Grindtour) und erhälst 20 Truhen .... Diese dropen allen möglichen Sh*t, aber die Stiefel sind aufgrund der oben genannten Chance immer noch nicht dabei. 

Ist das nun Glücksspiel oder einfach nur Spielmechanik.

Um es auf dein Dart, Kicker oder Billiard- Beispiel runterzubrechen.

Stell dir vor du zahlst für eine Partie, aber es hängt von deinem Glück ab ob du Stumpfe Dartpfeile, einen eiernden Ball oder einen krummen Queue bekommst oder vernünftiges Spielgerät ... Allerdings ohne die Chance dich darüber zu beschweren, sondern nur die Möglichkeit noch mal für die Chance auf ein gutes Spielgerät zu bezahlen.

Wie würde dir das gefallen.

So wird es in Zukunft aussehen mit den "Anreiz" Lootboxen zu erwerben ... Daher gilt für mich ab Heute: Ein Spiel mit Lootboxen, die die Spielmechaniken beeinflussen bleiben im Shop. Auch wenn es bedeutet, dass ich demnächst keine Triple A-Titel mehr spielen werde.



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Naja, Take2 ist mit der Borderlands Reihe  quasi der König des Lootsystems. Allerdings ging es da nie um  spielentscheidende Dinge, sondern nur bessere Waffen und sowas.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk



Hast du jemals für eine dieser Boxen Echtgeld zahlen müssen ... Oh Wait ... freut euch schon auf Borderlands 3. Wenn sich ein Game für diese Mechanik eignet dann dieses. Schöne neue Gamingwelt.


----------



## Der-Bert (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

WTF? Kundenbindung? Wie sieht die wohl aus solange du Kohle hast bzw. damit was kaufst sind sie deine Freunde aber wenn man suchtmäßig viel hin blätterst und nix mehr hast kennen die ein garnicht. Und wen man tausende Von Euro´s ins Spiel ballert habe man auch nicht bemerkt.

Nice wie locker mal so die Firmenpolitik angesprochen wird bzw. welchen weg die gehen wollen, aber gut dann werd ich die Spiele von denen auch meiden, den ein Unternehemen das solch eine Weg gehen will mag ich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Palmdale (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Frei nach meiner Signatur: wenn man einen Sumpf trocken legen will, darf man nicht die Frösche fragen. Was sollen Sie auch anders antworten inklusive ihres eigenen Lobby-Verbandes, der sich ebenfalls diese Woche äußerte. 

Die meist perfide Suchtmechanik ist es ja, zufallsbasiert aus einem großen Wust an Belohnungen irgendetwas zu erhalten, um ja den Fortschritt (oder die Reduzierung des Grinds) zurückzuhalten. Gleichzeitig versucht man mittels Einführung einer Zwischenwährung (Credits, Helix, Goldmünzen oder ähnliches) den wahren Preis zu verschleiern.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Übersetzung für nicht PR-Begabte: Wir wissen natürlich das es sich um Glücksspiel handelt, aber wir wollen eigentlich weder Glücksspielsteuern zahlen noch Altersbeschränkungen sehen. Also ist es kein Glücksspiel weil [hier ein paar Argumente, die nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun haben] 

Ein Überangebot schaffen? Gibts bei Lottoscheinen auch. Das sind einfach PR-Blasen, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> ....Stell dir vor ...


Ab welchem Punkt sollte man mit einem Spiel aufhören? Ich habe weit über 10.000 Spielstunden in den letzten 30 Jahren zusammen und es gibt Spiele, die ich ewig spielen kann. Übersteigt der Nervfaktor den Spaßfaktor, suchst man sich ein anderes Spiel. Ich würde doch niemals auf die Idee kommen, mit Realgeld Spielezubehör zu kaufen. Eine Grenze ist bei mir schon mit dem Schiffkauf in Star Citizen erreicht. Aber gut, das fällt unter Unterstützung

Ich z.B. spiele aktuell immer noch gerne X-Rebirth. Dort gibt es auch so etwas wie Lootboxen, man kann wertvolle verkaufbare Waren entweder zu Waffenmodifikationen umformen oder verkaufen und davon was auch immer machen, Fabriken bauen z.B. Ich würde doch niemals auf die Idee kommen, reales Geld dafür einzusetzen. Hat man die von Dir erwähnten 500 Gummipunkte im Spiel über kauft man, oder lässt es sein. Das ist Deine Entscheidung und Deine Spieltaktik.

Bevor man Lootboxen kauft, weil das Spiel nervt, sollte man ein Spiel weglegen. Kann man das nicht mehr, sollte man für sich erkennen, dass man suchtgefährdet ist und es sich auch eingestehen. Denn so ein Suchtverhalten wird an vielen Stellen im Leben zu Tage treten können. Kauf also einfach niemals gegen Geld so etwas. Und ja, verbieten sollte man es, wegen unkontrolliertem suchtbedingtem Geldausgeben. Das hat aber nichts mit Glücksspiel zutun. Und im nächsten Schritt kommen die Profis und wollen, dass Plattformen wie z.B. Steam, nach 2h Spielen Deinen Zugang für 22h sperren, weil Computerspiele süchtig machen.

Nochmal, süchtig zu werden und Beherrschungen zu verlieren sind problematisch und Teil des Glücksspiels, aber nicht alles, bei dem man süchtig wird, ist darum automatisch ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## blink86 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Das Problem sind doch nicht die Lootboxen an sich. Das Problem ist, dass diese Aasgeier, wie im Kapitalismus üblich, alles bis zum Erbrechen ausnutzen, solange es nicht reguliert wird!

Lootboxen werden immer mehr zum unverzichtbaren Spielbestandteil statt zu einem Bonus für die, die es wollen. Wie haben es einige so schön beschrieben? "Kaufanreize schaffen", um den Leuten noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und das ist ein Problem für die Gesellschaft, nicht nur für Computerspieler!


----------



## Gast1667344203 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Und wenn morgen von allen Politikern dieser Welt beschlossen wird, das die Erde doch eine Scheibe ist und wir aber das Gegenteil behaupten und sagen das die Erde doch rund ist, dann sind wir ab diesem Zeitpunkt Lügner und das obwohl wir Recht haben  
Recht wird per Gesetzt festgelegt, muss aber nicht immer richtig sein, moralisch gesehen sind sogar die meisten Gesetze fragwürdig.

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, das hier mit den Lootboxen stinkt zum Himmel und jeder weiß wie man das einzuordnen hat, besonders wenn das noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist, sondern nur ein Test wie weit sie gehen können !

Würde es per Gesetzt erlaubt sein kleine Kinder am Grillspieß zu braten und für viel Geld zu verkaufen, die Firmen würden auch das machen, so weit sind wir schon gekommen, Skrupel kennen diese Psychopathen an den Schalthebeln der Macht nicht mehr


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist der Sinn eines Glücksspieles nicht, Geld zu bekommen?




mmh nö nicht ganz "GELD"


----------



## LinusTECH (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Lootboxen sind vom Prinzp her 1:1 wie einarmige Banditen. Man wirft Geld rein und dann wird gedreht. Der ZUFALL und das GLÜCK entscheiden dann wie die Räder stehen bleiben. Einarmige Banditen werden als GLÜCKSSPIEL eingestuft! ÜBERALL! Und jetzt sagt mir bitte dass Lootboxen kein Glücksspiel sind... Das gehört SOFORT per Gesetz verboten und/oder ALLE Spiele die so etwas anbieten ab 18-21 Jahren! Auch FIFA ist mit den Spielerpacks ein reines Glücksspiel und darf von MINDERJÄHRIGEN bedient werden!! FIFA gehört mit dieser süchtigmachenden Glücksspiel-Mechanik entweder verboten oder ab 18-21 Jahren beschränkt! So wie es jetzt ist, könnte auch 8-jähriger ins Casino und Black Jack oder Roulette zocken! Macht absolut NULL Sinn!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



blink86 schrieb:


> ...Das Problem ist, dass diese Aasgeier, wie im Kapitalismus üblich, alles bis zum Erbrechen ausnutzen, solange es nicht reguliert wird!


Das Problem sind die Geiz ist geil Kunden, die nicht gereit sind, für Aufwendige Spiele viel Geld zu bezahlen. X-Rebirth z.B. hat mir üver 4 Jahre inzwischen 2000h Spaß gebracht, naja, nicht immer, aber immer wieder. Es ist einfach schön zur Entspannung durch den Weltraum zu fliegen, Planeten zu umkreisen, etwas zu kämpfen, zu handeln und zu bauen. Und dann legt man es nach zwei Stunden wieder weg und liest sein Buch weiter.

Was habe sich die Rohrspatzen aufgeregt, die 40,-€ für das Spiel bezahlten, weil es Anfangs massive Bugs hatte, die inzwischen aber alle beseitigt sind. Es läuft einfach. Und 40,-€ halte ich für min. 200h Spielspaß, die es jedem bringen kann, bis man alles entdeckt und verstanden hat, für ziemlich wenig. Ich hätte auch 100,-€ dafür bezahlt. Aber ich würde niemals hinterher in 50 Cent Brocken ständig irgendwelchen Mist kaufen, um weiter zu kommen. Das ist Nepp und Bauenfängerei. Und es liegt an jedem selber, ob man aufhört sinnlos Geld irgendwo reinzupumpen oder nicht. Liegt es nicht mehr an einem selber gibt es professionelle Hilfe. 

Der beste Weg der Spieler ist es doch, um mit real Geld zu kaufende Lootboxen einfach einen riesigen Bogen zu machen. Das Problem ist, dass das Eis sehr dünn wird. Denn wie soll der Gesetzgeber mit süchtig machenden Computerspielen umgehen? Eine Diskussion um die Lootboxen und süchtigmachende Menchaniken kann ganz schnell zu anderen Punkten vordringen. Darum halte ich eine, wenn auch völlig berechtigte, Diskussion um ein Lootboxverbot für nicht ungefährlich.


----------



## LawZero (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Alles fällt in die Kategorie Glücksspiel, wenn das Individuum

a) Keine Macht darüber hat, was er, in diesem Beispiel mit Videogames, aus der Kiste bekommen wird, da zufallsgeneriert und somit keine Garantie für iwas hat

b) Es keine Kompensation für den Geldverlust auch nur in irgendeinerweise gibt, den das Individuum automatisch hat, wenn er nicht das gewünschte Objekt, oder das gewünschte Ziel erreicht hat und somit dazu verführt wird nochmehr Geld auszugeben, nach dem Motto:,, Komm! Vielleicht klappts ja diesmal. Versuch dein Glück weiter!"

c) Man keinen EINZIGEN physischen Nutzen daraus ziehen kann im Beispiel von Videogames, daher müssen sofort Gesetze her, die diesen Umstand sofort regulieren.

d) Und jetzt passt auf. Wenn das Individuum das gewünschte Objekt erhalten hat (zum Beispiel die gewünschte Waffe) und somit automatisch einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber ALL den Individuen hat, die diese Waffe, Rüstung oder Item nicht haben und somit es zu einer Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft im Spiel kommt.
     Die einen, die für die Lootboxen nichts ausgeben und mit dem zufrieden sein müssen, was sie von sich aus mit Skills erreichen können und die anderen, die mit Echtgeld sich einen Vorteil erkaufen. Hat schon was von Inet Tarifen. Bezahlst du mehr, kriegst du auch mehr, nur bei den Tarifen bekommst du auch tatsächlich einen 
    garantierten Mehrwert und sei es noch so niedrig, was man von Lootboxen nicht behaupten kann. -> Daher können diese Lootboxen auch nur Glücksspiel sein

e) Keine Skills eine Rolle spielen. Nichtmal ansatzweise, und dieser Punkt stößt mir besonders sauer auf. Und kommt mir blos nicht damit, dass ein Spieler mit einem guten Skill jeden besiegt, der einen unfairen Vorteil durch Lootboxen sich erkauft hat. Es geht darum zu beweisen, dass Lootboxen perse einfach Glücksspiel sind und 
   dass einer, der zuviel Geld hat, sich auf gut Glück mal einfach einen Vorteil erkauft. Haben aber beide Skill, dann wird immer derjenige siegen, der statistisch die besseren Werte hat.

f) Und nun zu den Überraschungseiern, die im Forum erwähnt wurden: Diese gehören NICHT verboten, da obwohl sie zwar ebenfalls auf Glücksspiel basieren, da sie unter ein Paar Kategorien fallen, die ich erwähnt habe, aber diese haben IMMER eine physische Kompensation und fallen dementsprechend wengistens aus Kategorie
   b) und c) raus, sei es durch die Schokolade und durch das Objekt, was sich darin befindet, Bei Yu-Gi-Oh ist es genau dasselbe. Die Boosterpacks sind auch ein Glücksspiel, gestört hat es aber keinen. Warum? Nun wie oft hat man denn die Yu-Gi-Oh- Karte gehabt, die ein anderer Spieler nicht hatte? Mir ist das schon oft passiert und
   von  daher hat man auch eine gewisse Macht, was man mit diesen Karten anstellen kann. Man kann diese verkaufen, tauschen, schenken oder einfach sammeln, da diese einen physischen Wert haben.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ab welchem Punkt sollte man mit einem Spiel aufhören? Ich habe weit über 10.000 Spielstunden in den letzten 30 Jahren zusammen und es gibt Spiele, die ich ewig spielen kann. Übersteigt der Nervfaktor den Spaßfaktor, suchst man sich ein anderes Spiel. Ich würde doch niemals auf die Idee kommen, mit Realgeld Spielezubehör zu kaufen. Eine Grenze ist bei mir schon mit dem Schiffkauf in Star Citizen erreicht. Aber gut, das fällt unter Unterstützung
> 
> Ich z.B. spiele aktuell immer noch gerne X-Rebirth. Dort gibt es auch so etwas wie Lootboxen, man kann wertvolle verkaufbare Waren entweder zu Waffenmodifikationen umformen oder verkaufen und davon was auch immer machen, Fabriken bauen z.B. Ich würde doch niemals auf die Idee kommen, reales Geld dafür einzusetzen. Hat man die von Dir erwähnten 500 Gummipunkte im Spiel über kauft man, oder lässt es sein. Das ist Deine Entscheidung und Deine Spieltaktik.
> 
> ...



Egal was du machst der Publisher hat schon gewonnen ... Legst du es entnervt zur Seite und kaufst ein neues stattdessen, kassiert er innerhalb kürzester Zeit gleich 2mal den Preis für ein Spiel ... Steckst du Geld in die Lootboxen um dir ein Spiel zu erhalten und ein angenehmes Spielerlebnis zu haben, dann kommt er so an mehr Kohle.
Und glaube mir die Spiele werden in Zukunft immer mehr "Anreize" bieten diese Mechaniken zu benutzen.

Um es mal auf X-Rebirth umzumünzen:  Zahlen sie für die Benutzung dieser Highway 500 Gummipunkte oder eiern sie 200 Tage mit dem Normalantrieb durchs All bis zum nächsten Sytem .... "Gummipunkte können sie günstig im Shop auffüllen".

Das ganze wird natürlich in kleinen Dosen verabreicht ... Immer wieder ein bischen mehr und das Jahr 2017 ist der Startschuss die ganze Sache ein wenig anzuziehen. Siehe Battlefront 2 / siehe Middlearth: Shadow of War.

Auf den hervorgehobenen Punkt will ich noch mal gesondert eingehen ... Der erste Teil trifft dann zu, wenn es Anreize gibt, Geld für Spielfortschritt auszugeben, bei dem Du weißt was du für dein Geld bekommst (Erfahrungspunkteboost, eine Pay2Win Waffe oder ähnliches). Zum Glückspiel wird es ab dem Punkt, wo du nicht mehr weißt was du bekommst und die von mir aufgeführten Sachen nur noch mit einer gewissen Chance droppen aber du jedes mal dafür abkassiert wirst ... Dann ziehst du ein Los für den Spielfortschritt und kaufst dir nicht einfach den Spielfortschritt.

Und das ist das, was man zur Zeit etablieren will.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



LinusTECH schrieb:


> Lootboxen sind vom Prinzp her 1:1 wie einarmige Banditen. Man wirft Geld rein und dann wird gedreht. Der ZUFALL und das GLÜCK entscheiden dann wie die Räder stehen bleiben. Einarmige Banditen werden als GLÜCKSSPIEL eingestuft! ÜBERALL! Und jetzt sagt mir bitte dass Lootboxen kein Glücksspiel sind... Das gehört SOFORT per Gesetz verboten und/oder ALLE Spiele die so etwas anbieten ab 18-21 Jahren! Auch FIFA ist mit den Spielerpacks ein reines Glücksspiel und darf von MINDERJÄHRIGEN bedient werden!! FIFA gehört mit dieser süchtigmachenden Glücksspiel-Mechanik entweder verboten oder ab 18-21 Jahren beschränkt! So wie es jetzt ist, könnte auch 8-jähriger ins Casino und Black Jack oder Roulette zocken! Macht absolut NULL Sinn!


Dein Vergleich hat leider ein paar Schönheitsfehler. Denn im Gegensatz zum Kasino kann man sich rein theoretisch die Lootboxen ja auch mit Spielstunden "verdienen". Mal davon abgesehen gibt es durchaus glücksspielartige Produkte, die an minderjährige verkauft werden dürfen (Wundertüten, Pokemonkarten, Ü-Eier...).

Eine Altersbeschränkung wäre vermutlich am sinnvollsten. Dann aber eben auch für Ü-Eier, Sammelkarten und Wundertüten. 

Etwas OT: Wie wird in Fifa, Battlefront & Co. eigentlich gezahlt? Weil die meisten Zahlungsmittel (Kreditkarte, Paypal, etc.) gibts ja erst ab Volljährigkeit. Muss ein Minderjähriger dann mit Paysafe Karten kaufen oder wie?


LawZero schrieb:


> Alles fällt in die Kategorie Glücksspiel, wenn das Individuum
> 
> a) Keine Macht darüber hat, was er, in diesem Beispiel mit Videogames, aus der Kiste bekommen wird, da zufallsgeneriert und somit keine Garantie für iwas hat
> 
> ...


Na dann. Deine Begründung mit den Ü-Eieren kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Immerhin bekommt man eben auch in Lootboxen immer irgendwas, und wenns nur ein paar läppische Münzen sind. Und das Tauschargument hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Lootboxen wären deiner Meinung nach also kein Glücksspiel, wenn man die Inhalte mit anderen Spielern tauschen könnte - so wie z.B. in CS:GO? 

Es tut mir Leid, aber deine Argumentation ist nicht konsequent. So funktionieren Gesetze nicht. Entweder es ist immer verboten, oder gar nicht.


----------



## blink86 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

@InteressierterUser

Damit hast du durchaus auch Recht, ABER selbst wenn mit einem Mal alle die Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufen, wird es Unternehmen geben, welche das nur als zusätzlichen Gewinn ansehen! Schau dir CD Projekt Red an, welche auf Raubkopien bei Witcher 2 angesprochen nur gesagt haben: Na und, wir sind mit den Verkaufszahlen und dem Umsatz zufrieden. Solche Aussagen kann ich mir von anderen Publishern nicht vorstellen.

Das ist im Kapitalismus nämlich eine vollkommen ungewöhnliche Aussage. Was zur Gewinnsteigerung genutzt werden kann, das wird ausgenutzt und ja, du kannst mich in dem Zusammenhang einen verbitterten Linken nennen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Etwas OT: Wie wird in Fifa, Battlefront & Co. eigentlich gezahlt? Weil die meisten Zahlungsmittel (Kreditkarte, Paypal, etc.) gibts ja erst ab Volljährigkeit. Muss ein Minderjähriger dann mit Paysafe Karten kaufen oder wie?



Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quelle: Origin-Shop / Bezahlvorgang

Sie wollen doch ihre am leichtesten beeinflussbare Käufergruppe nicht verlieren und entziehen ihnen jegliche Rechte die Käufer mit anderen Bezahlmethoden hätten. Das ganze gilt auch für Spiele.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



blink86 schrieb:


> Das ist im Kapitalismus nämlich eine vollkommen ungewöhnliche Aussage. Was zur Gewinnsteigerung genutzt werden kann, das wird ausgenutzt und ja, du kannst mich in dem Zusammenhang einen verbitterten Linken nennen.


Darum finde ich bezahlbare DLC völlig in Ordnung, wenn sich der Umfang merklich verändert. Darum werden doch gerne ältere Spiele verschenkt, damit man denn den Spielen DLCs oder die nächste Generation verkaufen kann. Rockerfeller verschenkte Petroleumlampen und lebte vom verkauften Öl. Knick knack, die rechte Hand....



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Siehe hier:


Danke, kannte ich natürlich nicht, das ist ja perfekt zum anonymisierten bezahlen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum finde ich bezahlbare DLC völlig in Ordnung, wenn sich der Umfang merklich verändert. Darum werden doch gerne ältere Spiele verschenkt, damit man denn den Spielen DLCs oder die nächste Generation verkaufen kann. Rockerfeller verschenkte Petroleumlampen und lebte vom verkauften Öl. Knick knack, die rechte Hand....



Nächster Schritt bei den DLCs ... Loot-DLC. Du kaufst nen Season Pass und hast die Chance ein Blood and Wine zu bekommen (in jedem 100.000 Fall) oder eine Pferdedecke für Plötze (in den anderen 99.999 Fällen) Fällig werden aber auf alle Fälle 30 € .... Viel Glück. 
Aber deine nächste Chance auf Blood and Wine lauert um die nächste Ecke für nochmal 30€ pro Los... äh... Season Pass.
Plötze zumindestens wird es mollig warm haben und du wirst dein unter Pferdedecken begrabenes Pferd nicht wiederfinden ... Aber auch dafür gibt es eine Lösung ... Hier können sie günstig ein Los für einen Pferdedeckenhändler erwerben ... Nur 10 €.

Ich unterstelle CD-Projekt Red natürlich keine solche Praktiken, mir fällt nur grade kein DLC ein, der es mehr Wert gewesen wäre ihn zu erlangen.


----------



## belerad (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid, aber deine Argumentation ist nicht konsequent. So funktionieren Gesetze nicht. Entweder es ist immer verboten, oder gar nicht.



Aber auch nur, wenn das Gesetz nicht zwischen verschiedenen Formen des Glücksspiels differenzieren würde. Verschiedene Glücksspiele werden verschieden reguliert. Beispielsweise zählt die Losbude auf der Kirmes auch als Glücksspiel, wird aber anders reguliert als der Spielautomat im Kasino oder das Ü-Ei. Lässt sich auch alles im Glücksspielstaatsvertrag der jeweiligen Länder nachlesen. 

Hier beispielsweise die Begriffsdefinition von Glücksspiel nach Gesetz:



> (1) 1Ein Glücksspiel liegt vor, wenn im Rahmen eines Spiels für den Erwerb einer Gewinnchance ein Entgelt verlangt wird und die Entscheidung über den Gewinn ganz oder überwiegend vom Zufall abhängt. 2Die Entscheidung über den Gewinn hängt in jedem Fall vom Zufall ab, wenn dafür der ungewisse Eintritt oder Ausgang zukünftiger Ereignisse maßgeblich ist. 3Wetten gegen Entgelt auf den Eintritt oder Ausgang eines zukünftigen Ereignisses sind Glücksspiele. 4Sportwetten sind Wetten zu festen Quoten auf den Ausgang von Sportereignissen oder Abschnitten von Sportereignissen. 5Pferdewetten sind Wetten aus Anlass öffentlicher Pferderennen und anderer öffentlicher Leistungsprüfungen für Pferde.
> (2) Ein öffentliches Glücksspiel liegt vor, wenn für einen größeren, nicht geschlossenen Personenkreis eine Teilnahmemöglichkeit besteht oder es sich um gewohnheitsmäßig veranstaltete Glücksspiele in Vereinen oder sonstigen geschlossenen Gesellschaften handelt.
> (3) 1Ein Glücksspiel im Sinne des Absatzes 1, bei dem einer Mehrzahl von Personen die Möglichkeit eröffnet wird, nach einem bestimmten Plan gegen ein bestimmtes Entgelt die Chance auf einen Geldgewinn zu erlangen, ist eine Lotterie. 2Die Vorschriften über Lotterien gelten auch, wenn anstelle von Geld Sachen oder andere geldwerte Vorteile gewonnen werden können (Ausspielung).
> (4) Veranstaltet und vermittelt wird ein Glücksspiel dort, wo dem Spieler die Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme eröffnet wird.
> ...



Dies ist ein Auszug aus dem GlüStV Bayern. Und dies ist auch nicht die komplette Definition, da es noch viele weitere Sonderbestimmungen und Regeln gibt. Von daher zu sagen, das Glücksspiel entweder verboten ist, oder nicht, ist falsch.

Noch als Ergänzung, laut Definition des Gesetzes, welches ich hier gepostet habe, sind Lootboxen per se  Glücksspiel. Jedoch sind diese als solche noch nicht reguliert, da dieses Gesetz, wie so viele, noch keine digitalen Inhalte berücksichtigt.


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Wenn Lootboxen kein Glückspiel sind, die dann auch noch Kinder als Zielgruppe hat, was dann?


----------



## blink86 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum finde ich bezahlbare DLC völlig in Ordnung, wenn sich der Umfang merklich verändert. Darum werden doch gerne ältere Spiele verschenkt, damit man denn den Spielen DLCs oder die nächste Generation verkaufen kann. Rockerfeller verschenkte Petroleumlampen und lebte vom verkauften Öl. Knick knack, die rechte Hand....



Sofern der Umfang im Verhältnis zum Preis stimmt und man nicht das Gefühl hat, dass der DLC aus dem Spiel vorher noch schnell rausgeschnitten wurde, bin ich da dabei. Leider gibt es u.a. bei Bethesda aber auch genug DLC, die man mit Billige Geldmacherei noch schön umschreibt.


----------



## Bevier (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Und Produktpiraterie ist kein Diebstahl...


----------



## Maverick3k (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Frei nach meiner Signatur: wenn man einen Sumpf trocken legen will, darf man nicht die Frösche fragen. Was sollen Sie auch anders antworten inklusive ihres eigenen Lobby-Verbandes, der sich ebenfalls diese Woche äußerte.
> 
> Die meist perfide Suchtmechanik ist es ja, zufallsbasiert aus einem großen Wust an Belohnungen irgendetwas zu erhalten, um ja den Fortschritt (oder die Reduzierung des Grinds) zurückzuhalten. Gleichzeitig versucht man mittels Einführung einer Zwischenwährung (Credits, Helix, Goldmünzen oder ähnliches) den wahren Preis zu verschleiern.



Items sind dann in der Währung natürlich so gestaffelt, dass man ggf. weitere Credits kaufen muss, damit man etwas kaufen kann, oder es bleiben welche übrig, sobald man wieder etwsa kaufen will... "500 hab ich ja schon, also nochmal 500, sind ja nur 2 Euro, passt schon *kauf*)


----------



## The_Zodiak (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Etwas OT: Wie wird in Fifa, Battlefront & Co. eigentlich gezahlt? Weil die meisten Zahlungsmittel (Kreditkarte, Paypal, etc.) gibts ja erst ab Volljährigkeit. Muss ein Minderjähriger dann mit Paysafe Karten kaufen oder wie?



Wenn es denn nur Paysafe wäre. Mittlerweile gibt es doch für jedes Portal, sei es Steam, Battlenet ... eine eigene Prepaid Karte. Das fängt bei Appstore, Playstore an und hört bei Mobile Payment auf (ja, Riot Games erlaubt sogar Mobile Payment). Deshalb ist dieses ganze rumgeheule wegen Glücksspiel auch total daneben. Eine Restriktion der Loot-Box-Spiele auf 18 Jahre bringt nichts. Ein Verbot der Loot-Box-Spiele würde einen großen Teil des Spielemarktes lahm legen (nicht nur EA)... bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn League of Legends in Deutschland verboten wird. Das Geheule wäre episch.

Somit bleiben eigentlich nur folgende Möglichkeiten: Bezahlungslücken schließen und diese Karten entweder komplett verbieten oder diese eben auf 18 Jahre beschränken, oder Apple, Google, Steam... dürfen keine Micro-Transaktionen mit eben dieser Umtauschwährung zulassen. Denn so wie es jetzt ist, gehen Kinder ins Casino und tauschen ihr Geld in Spielchips um.



LinusTECH schrieb:


> Lootboxen sind vom Prinzp her 1:1 wie einarmige Banditen. Man wirft Geld rein und dann wird gedreht. Der ZUFALL und das GLÜCK entscheiden dann wie die Räder stehen bleiben. Einarmige Banditen werden als GLÜCKSSPIEL eingestuft! ÜBERALL! Und jetzt sagt mir bitte dass Lootboxen kein Glücksspiel sind... Das gehört SOFORT per Gesetz verboten und/oder ALLE Spiele die so etwas anbieten ab 18-21 Jahren! Auch FIFA ist mit den Spielerpacks ein reines Glücksspiel und darf von MINDERJÄHRIGEN bedient werden!! FIFA gehört mit dieser süchtigmachenden Glücksspiel-Mechanik entweder verboten oder ab 18-21 Jahren beschränkt! So wie es jetzt ist, könnte auch 8-jähriger ins Casino und Black Jack oder Roulette zocken! Macht absolut NULL Sinn!



Es ist eigentlich eine gesteigerte Form eines einarmigen Banditen, da die Verlustchance 100% beträgt. Nichts, desto trotz bringt es nichts Spiele auf 18-21 Jahre zu beschränken, da diese mit den gegebenen Möglichkeiten der Anonymität sowieso erworben werden können. Ich denke auch, dass es genug Spieler gibt die Loot-Box-Spiele auch ohne Geld spielen wollen/können. Das bedeutet, dass man mit so einem Gesetz nichts dagegen tut aber Spielergruppen schadet, die nicht zur Opfergruppe zählen. Das wäre dann allerdings mal wieder eine typisch deutsche Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Quake2008 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Das einzige was man gegen Lootboxen machen kann ist Gehirn einschalten, falls vorhanden.  EA hat doch einen Haufen Psychologen engagiert um den schwachen Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Gut EA steht da nicht alleine dar. 

Fakt ist wie dumm Menschen sein müssen. jetzt muss der Staat wieder eingreifen und das Vieh vor dem Untergang bewahren. 


Was hilft gegen Lootboxen?  Meine Lösung Arbeit und Familie, dann hat man für Lootboxen keine Zeit mehr  

Ich investiere lieber 10 EUR mehr in meine Kinder als Sie EA vor die Füsse zu werfen.


----------



## takan (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

ea würde nur verluste machen wegen den fehlenden lootboxen, mir wumpe. vllt machen sie ja dann bessere spiele. 

ne im ernst, lootboxen sind glücksspiel. man kann ja die accounts verkaufen. -> profit

bei dota 2 gefällt es mir dass die items so droppen, zumindest ist mir keine lootbox begegnet.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Pitzah schrieb:


> Kluge Menschen lassen sich nicht bescheißen, für die weniger Gebildeten muss es Regeln und Gesetze geben, die verhindern wie Firmen die Leute ausnutzen.



Das ist die Dümmste Aussage die ich je in diesem Forum gelesen habe, und das will was heißen.
Suchtneigung hat mit Intelligenz in etwa so viel zu tun wie Hotdogs mit Hunden....


----------



## The_Zodiak (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



takan schrieb:


> bei dota 2 gefällt es mir dass die items so droppen, zumindest ist mir keine lootbox begegnet.



Ich spiele zwar kein Dota 2, aber was ist das? - Treasure of the Venerable One


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar kein Dota 2, aber was ist das? - Treasure of the Venerable One



Ingameloot der der von Usern auf dem Marktplatz von Steam gehandelt wird: Steam Community Market :: Listings for Treasure of the Venerable One

DOTA 2 ist ein Free2Play Spiel und finanziert sich damit.

Alle Items in dem Schatz sind kosmetischer Natur und nicht spielentscheidend oder beeinflussend.
Der Schatz droppt auch Ingame. 
Es gibt Ingame keine Mechanik diese Schätze für Echtgeld zu erwerben.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Hmmm - der Vertreter eines Unternehmens, das mit Lootboxen Gewinne macht, hält Lootboxen nicht für Glücksspiel. Kann es sein, dass dieser Herr ein _ganz kleiiiines Bischen_ voreingenommen sein könnte?  Wenn man die Banken regulieren will, fragt man ja auch nicht die Bankmanager. Oh, Moment...

Munter bleiben!


----------



## The_Zodiak (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ingameloot der der von Usern auf dem Marktplatz von Steam gehandelt wird: Steam Community Market :: Listings for Treasure of the Venerable One
> 
> DOTA 2 ist ein Free2Play Spiel und finanziert sich damit.
> 
> ...



Es ist eine Option den Schatz über den Steam-Markt zu kaufen, ja. Dennoch kann dieser auch direkt bezogen werden. Es geht nicht darum, wie sich das Spiel finanziert, sondern ob es sich um eine Lootbox handelt. Eine Differenzierung zwischen kosmetischer Natur oder spielentscheidender Natur kann gemacht werden, stellt aber trotzdem nicht in Frage ob es sich um eine Lootbox handelt. Ob der Schatz ingame droppt, oder man diesen ingame mit erspielter Währung erwirbt ist je nach Dropchance sogar noch viel schlimmer.

Ich finde das Konzept von Dota 2 durchaus gelungen und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, werden die Erlöse auch in bestehende Wettbewerbe gesteckt. Aber man stelle sich nun bitte vor, dass ein Spiel wie Dota 2 aufgrund dieser kosmetischen Lootboxen auf 18-21 Jahre beschränkt wird. Katastrophe.


----------



## Bohrwardor (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Erinnert mich an die Pharmakologen , die werden ja auch von den Pharmakonzern geschult ganz ganz unparteiisch wie hier total unparteisch ...lach

oder WIe Banken rating.. Bank x kauft sich rating agentur und auf einmal hat Sie gute Rating-Ergebinnse ..soll ich weitermachen'?


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein GlÃ¼cksspiel!'*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Es ist eine Option den Schatz über den Steam-Markt zu kaufen, ja. Dennoch kann dieser auch direkt bezogen werden. Es geht nicht darum, wie sich das Spiel finanziert, sondern ob es sich um eine Lootbox handelt. Eine Differenzierung zwischen kosmetischer Natur oder spielentscheidender Natur kann gemacht werden, stellt aber trotzdem nicht in Frage ob es sich um eine Lootbox handelt. Ob der Schatz ingame droppt, oder man diesen ingame mit erspielter Währung erwirbt ist je nach Dropchance sogar noch viel schlimmer.
> 
> Ich finde das Konzept von Dota 2 durchaus gelungen und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, werden die Erlöse auch in bestehende Wettbewerbe gesteckt. Aber man stelle sich nun bitte vor, dass ein Spiel wie Dota 2 aufgrund dieser kosmetischen Lootboxen auf 18-21 Jahre beschränkt wird. Katastrophe.



Hast du dir mal den Text durchgelesen, der ganz unten auf der Seite steht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nicht eine geringe Dropchance, sondern ein garantierter Drop, bis alle Sets gedroppt sind. Kein Glücksspiel in dem Sinne: Treasure of the Venerable One - Dota 2 Wiki


----------



## Kuomo (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Ach deshalb verkaufen die an der Kirmes Lose, wegen der *Kundenbindung!*


----------



## The_Zodiak (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein GlÃ¼cksspiel!'*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal den Text durchgelesen, der ganz unten auf der Seite steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist definitiv ein großer Unterschied, was die Chancen angeht und es ist für mich dann auch kein klassisches Glücksspiel. Aber ein Erwerb eines bestimmten Gegenstands/Skins ist von Beginn an nicht zu 100% gegeben. Man kann also im schlimmsten Fall den Schatz neun mal kaufen, um den gewünschten Drop zu erhalten. Das wären dann bei einem Durschnittspreis von 2,50€ zusammen 22,50€ ungeachtet des Rares. Somit müssten es dann für den Rare bei 100% Chance 25€ sein. Das ist jetzt auch nicht gerade geschenkt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass typische Bezahlspiele. die ich bevorzuge, die *Billiard, Kicker oder Dart*, zu den Glücksspielen gezählt werden.



Sind es auch nicht.

Es ist aber Glücksspiel, wenn man für echtes Geld Dinge kauft, mit einer X% Chance auf einen tollen Inhalt(echt, oder Virtuell), aber die Chance ist gering, bzw. man kennt gar nicht die vorgegebene Ausschüttungschance.

Geldautomaten müssen glaube ich einen gewissen prozentualen Anteil ausschütten, sonst sind sie illegal.

Bei Lootboxen, die man für Echtgeld kaufen kann, sind so weit ich weiß die %chancen für "gute" Items nicht bekannt, oder hat EA da was veröffentlicht ?

So gesehen hast Du immer eine große Chance Mist zu ziehen(wie bei Losen) und eine geringe ganz tolle, z.B. "Lila-Items".
Bzw. hattest, denn sie haben ja wohl zurückgerudert, wie ich das verstanden habe. Ich kaufe das Spiel(BF 2 als Beispiel) nicht und kann deswegen nicht mitreden, wie der aktuelle Stand ist.


Und anstatt sich über tolles neues Gameplay zu freuen, sieht's dann eher so aus:
(achtung im Laufe des Videos könnten spoiler enthalten sein)



Spoiler



Ab 2:40 ! 

YouTube


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



belerad schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn das Gesetz nicht zwischen verschiedenen Formen des Glücksspiels differenzieren würde. Verschiedene Glücksspiele werden verschieden reguliert. Beispielsweise zählt die Losbude auf der Kirmes auch als Glücksspiel, wird aber anders reguliert als der Spielautomat im Kasino oder das Ü-Ei. Lässt sich auch alles im Glücksspielstaatsvertrag der jeweiligen Länder nachlesen.
> 
> Hier beispielsweise die Begriffsdefinition von Glücksspiel nach Gesetz:
> 
> ...


Klasse Beitrag. Ok, gehen wir mal die Definition durch:

"Im Rahmen eines Spiels, wird für den Erwerb einer Gewinnchance ein Entgeld verlangt, wobei die Entscheidung über den Gewinn ganz oder überwiegend vom Zufall abhängt.

Den Zufallsteil und den Spielteil wird wohl kaum jemand in Frage stellen. Schwieriger wird es beim Entgeld und beim Gewinn. Denn Lootboxen lassen sich ja in der Regel nicht ausschließlich per Entgeld erwerben, sondern auch gratis erspielen. Beim Gewinn ist die Frage, ob überhaupt ein Gewinn vorliegt. Denn die gezogenen Gegenstände lassen sich ja z.B. bei SWBF2 nicht tauschen, verkaufen oder vermieten, und damit hat der "Gewinn" bei Lootboxen wohl keinen Wert, bzw. der Wert ist nicht vom Zufall abhängig. Ich bin allerdings kein Jurist, vielleicht wird das auch anders interpretiert. Auf jeden Fall sehe ich keine Chance für Ü-Eier, Pokemonkarten und Wundertüten. Sorry, aber wenn Lootboxen diese Definition erfüllen, dann erfüllen sie Ü-Eier  auch und umgekehrt.


----------



## BxBender (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Wie soll man Lootboxen denn sonst einstufen?
Zufalls"gewinne" gegen Bares?
Schlimm sind auch diese Panini-Hefte, womit bereits Kinder ausgepresst werden.
Das hier ist die digitale Version für finanzstärkere Jugendliche, die noch mehr Geld locker machen.
Das ist echt schädlich und birgt Suchtgefahr.
Damals saßen die Leute dann mehrmals wöchentlich in der Kneipe und haben neben dem Pils noch fleißig Fünfer in die Einarmigen Banditen geworfen.
Sehr gefährlich.


----------



## LawZero (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Klasse Beitrag. Ok, gehen wir mal die Definition durch:
> 
> "Im Rahmen eines Spiels, wird für den Erwerb einer Gewinnchance ein Entgeld verlangt, wobei die Entscheidung über den Gewinn ganz oder überwiegend vom Zufall abhängt.
> 
> Den Zufallsteil und den Spielteil wird wohl kaum jemand in Frage stellen. Schwieriger wird es beim Entgeld und beim Gewinn. Denn Lootboxen lassen sich ja in der Regel nicht ausschließlich per Entgeld erwerben, sondern auch gratis erspielen. Beim Gewinn ist die Frage, ob überhaupt ein Gewinn vorliegt. Denn die gezogenen Gegenstände lassen sich ja z.B. bei SWBF2 nicht tauschen, verkaufen oder vermieten, und damit hat der "Gewinn" bei Lootboxen wohl keinen Wert, bzw. der Wert ist nicht vom Zufall abhängig. Ich bin allerdings kein Jurist, vielleicht wird das auch anders interpretiert. Auf jeden Fall sehe ich keine Chance für Ü-Eier, Pokemonkarten und Wundertüten. Sorry, aber wenn Lootboxen diese Definition erfüllen, dann erfüllen sie Ü-Eier  auch und umgekehrt.



Es geht die ganze Zeit darum zu beweisen, dass Lootboxen Glücksspiel sind. Ob ein 1/4 Glücksspiel, oder 1/2, oder 1/1 Glücksspiel ist egal. Glücksspiel ist Glücksspiel. Und keiner, sowohl ich in meiner Argumentation, als auch andere bestreiten, dass Boosterpacks und Co. ebenfalls dazu gehören. Ich weiß nichtmal worauf du hinaus willst?
Dass es schwieriger beim Entgeld wird? Ja sicher. Wenn man zuviel Zeit hat und sehr viel grinden will, kann jeder sicher sich alles nach 100ten von Stunden oder gar 1000 Stunden "gratis" erspielen. Nur (ein Tipp) vielleicht haben die Developers das bewusst so eingeführt, damit einige User und Medien tatsächliich dieses Argument bringen können und sich diesen Unfug schön reden, dass man sich doch alles erspielen könne und man zu nichts gezwungen werde? Sorry aber diese Stunden, die man fürs Grinden aufbringt, sind mir dann doch zu Schade, denn wenn es etwas gibt, was wertvoller ist als Geld, dann definitiv ZEIT! Und nur darum geht es doch hier die ganze Zeit. Hier wird mit "Zeit" gehandelt und die wenigsten checken es. 

Man erkauft sich durch Geld, einfach Zeit im Spiel, bzw. man überspringt die Zeit, die man hätte aufbringen MÜSSEN, wenn man sich auch alles gratis erspielen will oder nur einen Teil davon. Von wegen Spielerfahrung, Progression und Bla. Sowas zieht bei mir nicht, da ich grob weiß, was hinter den Kulissen bei der Entwicklung eines Spiels abläuft, das Lootboxen anbietet. Diese ganze "Erfahrung", die man uns verspricht, ist sehr gut geplant. Vorallem weiß die Firma durch sehr viele Kalkulationen, wie viel ein Spieler an Zeit investieren muss, wenn es nur bereit ist, für das Base-Game Geld zu bezahlen und nicht mehr für Lootboxen.


----------



## Pitzah (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Das ist die Dümmste Aussage die ich je in diesem Forum gelesen habe, und das will was heißen.
> Suchtneigung hat mit Intelligenz in etwa so viel zu tun wie Hotdogs mit Hunden....



Ok der Satz war etwas unglücklich formuliert. Ich versuch es mal anders zu sagen. z.B. 
- Die meisten hier im Thread wissen: diese Lootboxen lohnen sich nicht, die sind viel zu teuer, die sind nicht notwendig und reine Profitgier, schaden einem Spiel mehr als es nutzt und wissen es geht auch ohne.
- als Gegensatz dazu: viele Käufer dieser Lootboxen oder der Fifa FUT Karten sagen sich ist mir egal oder denken nicht drüber nach was genau Sie tun, haben zu viel Geld und überlegen gar nicht weiter.

Manche Menschen überlegen und denken 2 Schritte weiter bevor Sie etwas tun z.B. viel Geld für digitalen Nonsens auszugeben. Nicht jeder Käufer von Lootboxen ist automatisch ein Süchtiger (suchtgefährdet) der seine Mutter für eine Lootbox verkauft.
Es gibt auch weniger extreme Personen, die einfach 20€ oder 50€ pro Monat für sowas ausgeben und sich sagen: andere Rauchen, geben 200€ im Monat aus und derjenige sagt sich mit 50€ für Lootboxen bin ich günstiger dabei, ist doch halb so wild.
Hat dabei dann aber vergessen oder nicht nachgedacht was es bedeutet diese Systeme zu unterstützen.

Solche Personen sind nicht per se süchtig, sondern einfach nicht klug oder sind naiv oder handeln einfach unüberlegt.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



LawZero schrieb:


> Es geht die ganze Zeit darum zu beweisen, dass Lootboxen Glücksspiel sind. Ob ein 1/4 Glücksspiel, oder 1/2, oder 1/1 Glücksspiel ist egal. Glücksspiel ist Glücksspiel.


 Korrekt. 





LawZero schrieb:


> Und keiner, sowohl ich in meiner Argumentation, als auch andere bestreiten, dass Boosterpacks und Co. ebenfalls dazu gehören. Ich weiß nichtmal worauf du hinaus willst?


Darauf, dass man einen Spielmechanismus nicht als Glücksspiel einstufen/verurteilen/besteuern kann, wenn es nicht die gesetzliche Definition von Glücksspiel trifft. So funktioniert unser Rechtssystem nunmal. Das klingt blöd, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass ein schlauer Anwalt einem Richter einreden kann, dass Lootboxen eben kein Glücksspiel im gesetzlichen Sinne sind - unter anderem mit den von mir vorgebrachten Argumenten.


LawZero schrieb:


> Dass es schwieriger beim Entgeld wird? Ja sicher. Wenn man zuviel Zeit hat und sehr viel grinden will, kann jeder sicher sich alles nach 100ten von Stunden oder gar 1000 Stunden "gratis" erspielen. Nur (ein Tipp) vielleicht haben die Developers das bewusst so eingeführt, damit einige User und Medien tatsächliich dieses Argument bringen können und sich diesen Unfug schön reden, dass man sich doch alles erspielen könne und man zu nichts gezwungen werde? Sorry aber diese Stunden, die man fürs Grinden aufbringt, sind mir dann doch zu Schade, denn wenn es etwas gibt, was wertvoller ist als Geld, dann definitiv ZEIT! Und nur darum geht es doch hier die ganze Zeit. Hier wird mit "Zeit" gehandelt und die wenigsten checken es.


Darum geht es hier aber nicht.  Nur weil ein Spiel schlecht gemacht ist und Spieler frustriert, ist es nicht notwendigerweise Glücksspiel im gesetzlichen Sinn wenn du dir die Definition noch mal ansiehst.

Ich mag Lootboxen auch nicht. Mir sind sie in Overwatch egal, denn da macht mir das Spiel Spaß und die Boxen sind Nebensache. In CS:GO habe ich keine einzige meiner Boxen geöffnet. Und FIFA, Battlefront & Co. würde ich dank der Lootbox bzw. P2W Mechaniken nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen.

Diese Abneigungen haben aber in der Diskussion, ob Lootboxen Glücksspiel sind nichts zu suchen. Hier ist keine emotionale Debatte gefragt, sondern eine möglichst präzise Auslegung bestehenden Rechts, bzw. im Falle eine Rechtslücke die Anpassung jenen Rechts.


----------



## belerad (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Beim Gewinn ist die Frage, ob überhaupt ein Gewinn vorliegt. Denn die gezogenen Gegenstände lassen sich ja z.B. bei SWBF2 nicht tauschen, verkaufen oder vermieten, und damit hat der "Gewinn" bei Lootboxen wohl keinen Wert, bzw. der Wert ist nicht vom Zufall abhängig. Ich bin allerdings kein Jurist, vielleicht wird das auch anders interpretiert. Auf jeden Fall sehe ich keine Chance für Ü-Eier, Pokemonkarten und Wundertüten. Sorry, aber wenn Lootboxen diese Definition erfüllen, dann erfüllen sie Ü-Eier  auch und umgekehrt.



Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage, ob du dir den Gesetzestext überhaupt zu Gemüte geführt hast. Einerseits steht nirgends in der Definition etwas davon, dass es sich bei dem Gewinn um einen finanziellen Wert handeln muss, sondern nur, dass man ihn für Geld erwerben kann. Der Sinn des GlüStV besteht darin, Menschen vor der Glücksspielsucht zu schützen, dabei ist es nicht wichtig ob der Mensch Geld gewinnen kann, sondern etwas, was für dir Person persönlich von Wert ist. 

Ü-Eier, Pokemonkarten, Wundertüten fallen einerseits nicht unter dem gleichen Kriterium, da man, im Gegensatz zu Lootbox-Inhalten, den Gewinn tauschen kann. Und wie auch schon gesagt, ist Glücksspiel nicht gleich Glücksspiel und daher wird die verschiedenen Formen eben dieses, im GlüStV einzeln reguliert,auch wenn es Grauzonen, wie z.B. derzeit die Lootboxen gibt. Bevor du also Pokemonkarten in die gleiche Schublade stecken möchtest wie Lootboxen, nimm dir ne Stunde und führe dir den GlüStV zu Gemüte. 

Als kleine Starthilfe. Bei Magic Karten, Pokemon Karten usw. kann man sich einzelne, die gewünschte Karte, auch direkt kaufen oder man kann Boxen kaufen, in denen garantierter Loot ist. Bei Wundertüten war es, jedenfalls in jeder Filiale in der ich bis jetzt war und das waren viele, möglich mit dem Verkäufer zu reden und nach dem gewünschten Inhalt für die Kleine zu fragen und bekommen habe ich das gewünschte immer, solange vorrätig. Auch die aktuellen Ü-Eier Figuren lassen sich für 1,99€ pro Figur kaufen. Bei Lootboxen sind diese Möglichkeiten nicht gegeben.


----------



## Godslayer666 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Darauf, dass man einen Spielmechanismus nicht als Glücksspiel einstufen/verurteilen/besteuern kann, wenn es nicht die gesetzliche Definition von Glücksspiel trifft.


Die gesetzliche Definition ist doch im Beitrag von belerad niedergeschrieben, als erster Punkt. Ob das jetzt nun von kosmetischen Gegenständen, InGame Vorteilen bis hin über zu ner Scheibe Brot geht, ist nebensächlich. 
Nur weil man "Zeit" investieren kann um diverse Kisten zu bekommen, führt die Definition nicht ad absurdum. 
Sagen wir mal ein Kasino gibt mir - wenn ich X Zeit dort einfach herum sitze - X Gratis Drehs, ist es dann noch Glücksspiel? Nur weil ich kein Geld investiert habe, stattdessen Zeit (welche nebenbei bemerkt mit nichts aufzuwiegen ist), soll es die Definition negieren?


----------



## Wired (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Komische Diskusion!
*
Glücksspiel:*
Eine  kostenpflichtige Attraktion bei der allein der Zufall entscheidet was  man bekommt unabhängig der eigenen Fähigkeiten

Anders als zB. eben beim  Dart oder Billiard, da entscheiden die eigenen Fähigkeiten über das  "können" des Spielprinzips so das mit steigendem Fähigkeitslevel die  Spielart besser "gekonnnt" werden kann und der Erfolg in Form als Sieg gewiss sein kann.

Aber Überraschungs Eier  sind auch KEIN Glücksspiel denn mit jedem Ei bekommt man Schokolade und  das immer zum gleichen Preis und der gleichen Mänge, des Spielzeug in der Plastikkapsel is eher  ein zusätzliches Extra, ob man damit etwas anfangen kann oder nich is ein anderes Thema.

*PS:*
Zu der einen Aussage in einem Post dass das was Take Two als Argument hat Fakt is..... nur soviel, Fakt is allein das Resultat der logischen Auswertung. Nur weil irgend ein Hans etwas behauptet is es noch lang kein Fakt!


----------



## KaneTM (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal ein Kasino gibt mir - wenn ich X Zeit dort einfach herum sitze - X Gratis Drehs, ist es dann noch Glücksspiel? Nur weil ich kein Geld investiert habe, stattdessen Zeit (welche nebenbei bemerkt mit nichts aufzuwiegen ist), soll es die Definition negieren?



Ach du Schande, da hast du jetzt tatsächlich was entdeckt - aber leider anders, als gewollt. Glücksspiel erfordert - um Glücksspiel in DLand zu sein - dass man eine Gebühr in Geldform für Teilnahme entrichten muss! Mit deiner warten-Idee ist es rein rechtlich kein Glücksspiel mehr. Könnte man stattdessen hohe Getränkepreise an der örtlichen Bar einbauen und hätte eine komplett neue Geschäftsidee. Man darf nur tatsächlich nicht für eigenes Geld spielen können.


----------



## Julian1303 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Lootboxen haben recht viel mit Losen gemeinsam. Ob es nun Echtgeld braucht um die zu bekommen oder Ingame Währung sei dahin gestellt. Aber wie bei Losen ist es dem Zufall überlassen ob man was wirklich Brauchbares erhält oder eben nix Gescheites. Hab schon einige Lootboxen mit meinen IngameCredits gekauft, aber ehrlich gesagt Keine davon hat wirklich eine Sternenkarte enthalten die ich bräuchte. Somit wird es zum Glückspiel. Zielgerichtete Freischaltung und Up-Leveln wird somit nicht möglich.  Für mich ist das Ganze ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## Arikus (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Wenn ein betroffener Publisher sagt, dass es nicht so ist, dann muss es wohl stimmen.

Immerhin hat VW auch gesagt, dass ihre Diesel sauber sind, also stimmt das wohl auch. Genauso wie der Verbrecher im Gericht beteuert unschuldig zu sein. Und ja, das sind alles nur noch Verbrecher für mich.


----------



## Terracresta (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



KaneTM schrieb:


> Ach du Schande, da hast du jetzt tatsächlich was entdeckt - aber leider anders, als gewollt. Glücksspiel erfordert - um Glücksspiel in DLand zu sein - dass man eine Gebühr in Geldform für Teilnahme entrichten muss! Mit deiner warten-Idee ist es rein rechtlich kein Glücksspiel mehr. Könnte man stattdessen hohe Getränkepreise an der örtlichen Bar einbauen und hätte eine komplett neue Geschäftsidee. Man darf nur tatsächlich nicht für eigenes Geld spielen können.



Das mit den Getränken kann man auch aufgreifen.
Es gibt Bars und Knappen, in denen durstfördernde Snacks wie Salzstangen kostenfrei angeboten werden (quasi auf allen Tischen verteilt bereit stehen) und die Getränke dann überteuert sind. Das führte dann sogar schon zu Verboten dieser Praktik, da es von einigen auf die Spitze getrieben wurde.

Auch interessant zu lesen, dass die kostenlose Abgabe von Getränken in Spielhallen auch verboten ist, da dies Personen zu längerem Aufenthalt und damit weiterem Spielen verleiten könnte.


----------



## Nosi (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

im Endeffekt ist es doch egal was das Kind für einen namen bekommt.

die frage ist ob die publisher völlig transparenzlos, willkürlich und unkontrolliert solche shops betreiben dürfen.  da gehören regeln her.


----------



## Sonmace (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Mal ehrlich wer braucht lootboxen und wer bezahlt für so einen mist ?
 Beispiel Overwatch, mich intresiert herzlich wenig wie der char aussieht da es kein mmo ist wie WoW oder ein action RGG wie Diablo, es intressiert nur meine Wertung und nichts anderes.

CSGO und Co. das selbe, in shootern ist es total unwichtig nur in einen MMO wo mein virtueles ich eine rolle spielt gebe ich mir mühe mit dem outfit.

Im fall von CSGO kann ich es noch verstehen das ein skin als prestige gesehen wird obwohl das einen auch nicht zum Global Player macht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Warum soll es keine Art des Glücksspieles sein? Man zahlt doch etwas für etwas und der mögliche inhalt ist ja so nicht bekannt. Mir wird doch für einen Betrag xy ein oder mehrere Sachen versprochen nur wann und überhaupt man seinen Wunsch erfüllt bekommt steht in den Sternen, vom Kaufpreis und dem Gegenwert rede ich mal lieber nicht. Wer darauf nicht verzichten kann oder sich mangels Festigung auf das anfixen einläßt der hängt dann doch quasi an der Nadel. Ist ja wie bei den Ü Eiern wo in der Regel viel Schund enthalten ist nur kann man dort wenigstens die Verpackung in Hüftgold eintauschen


----------



## Sharidan (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Mal ehrlich, wie verblendet muss man sein, das man Lootboxen nicht als Glückspiel ansieht. Das die Entwickler das anderes sehen ist schon klar, wollen ja auch Geld verdienen. 
Aber sobald ich eine Kiste vor mir habe, deren Inhalt ungewiss ist, ist es ein Glückspiel, so einfach ist die Rechnung. 
Scheiss Geldgeilheit, ich hoffe das jeder Enwickler und Publisher an der Kohle erstickt.


----------



## Dooma (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Ich hab kein persönlich kein Problem damit wenn man auch Glück in einem Spiel braucht. 
Und das viele Entwickler inzwischen lieber vom Loot-Table pro Mob/Boss weggehen und looten während des Spielens inzwischen fast verpönt ist, ist auch nix neues.
Also wurde die Loot-Box erdacht, nach "bestandenem" Abenteuer gibt es die Zufallsbelohnung und Ende. Das Prinzip war simpel und diente einzig und allein dazu die Aktion hoch zu halten ohne den Spannungsfaden durch looten und Item-Vergleicherei zu unterbrechen. Im Prinzip also eigentlich eine tolle Idee.

Aber wie immer mit tollen Ideen, findet sich auch immer einer der sie sofort pervertieren muss. Also werden die Chancen verringert, die Menge in der Box herabgesetzt, die Häufigkeit der Drops selbst gesenkt und ganz am Schluss darf man dann die Boxen auch noch für unverschämte Preise im Shop kaufen. Am besten sogar noch mit Verbrauchsgütern bestückt, damit man auch immer wieder kaufen muss.

Letztendlich lachen sich die Entwickler doch eins ins Fäustchen.
Nämlich darüber wie viele Leute so dämlich sind und dafür auch noch Geld rausdonnern.
Bei diesen Systemen geht es nur darum dem Spieler ständig vor Augen zu führen was er alles noch nicht hat und womit es doch soviel einfacher wäre.
Das ist kein Glücksspiel, das ist psychologische Folter. Hier geht es darum das Belohnungssystem des Gehirns so lange zu traktieren bis man endlich nachgibt und sich Erleichterung oder eine kleine Zwischen-Belohnung erkauft.
Von mir aus können die "echtes Glücksspiel" ruhig einbauen, denn darauf fallen viele schon lange nicht mehr herein. (Wenn man mal von einigen armen süchtigen Seelen absieht.)
Aber diese psychologische Folter ist ein totales Unding und dazu auch noch bei jugendlichen besonders Effektiv.


----------



## 4thVariety (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Es geht nicht darum, ob eine Sache der anderen entspricht, legal oder illegal ist. Es wird rein darum gehen, ob Loot-Boxes als jugendgefährdend eingestuft werden oder nicht, weil sie in besonderer Weise ausnutzerisch sind.

Wenn dsa Take2 nicht kapiert, dann ist ihnen halt nicht zu helfen. Eine Menge Dinge sind in Deutschland nicht verboten, ab 18 sind sie trotzdem. Die Debatte, ob Loot-Boxen nunr Glücksspiel sind oder nicht geht total am Thema vorbei, das wird bei keiner Behörde jemals zur Diskussion stehen. Jugendgefährdung, darüber wird man sich unterhalten. Da spielt es keine Rolle ob Lott-Boxen 1:1 Glücksspiel entsprechen oder nicht, die reine Ähnlichkeit ist da schon genug.


----------



## Godslayer666 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



KaneTM schrieb:


> Ach du Schande, da hast du jetzt tatsächlich was entdeckt - aber leider anders, als gewollt. Glücksspiel erfordert - um Glücksspiel in DLand zu sein - dass man eine Gebühr in Geldform für Teilnahme entrichten muss! Mit deiner warten-Idee ist es rein rechtlich kein Glücksspiel mehr.


Ein Entgelt entrichten bedeutet in der Reinform nicht nur Geld einzusetzen. Bei meinem Beispiel setzt du was Wertvolleres ein und trotzdem ist dein Gewinn vom Glück abhängig.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Dooma schrieb:


> Das ist kein Glücksspiel, das ist psychologische Folter. Hier geht es darum das Belohnungssystem des Gehirns so lange zu traktieren bis man endlich nachgibt und sich Erleichterung oder eine kleine Zwischen-Belohnung erkauft.



jo
Schande über den der so wenig stolz hat "das" er nachgibt. Stolz wäre es wenn man lieber vermeintliche "Nachteile" in kauf nimmt bevor man sich selbst die blöße gibt.
Also ich geb nicht mal meine 1300 UbiSoft-points aus.ich lasse mich nicht anfüttern^^ Selbstbestimmtheit ist zimlich selten geworden
Genau wie Staatliche Zulagen Lieber verzichten und aufgeben, bevor ich Vorgaben zur Verwendung folgen muss, und anderen nach der Nase Tanze
Wer sich verführen lässt braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er verführt wird. Obgleich es  Vor-oder Nachteile gäbe. Wer nicht Standhaft ist wird Aufgefressen.
Publisher sind Wirtschaftsuntenehmen, und es ist "Wirtschaftlich" völlig legitim Gewinne zu Maximieren. Ein Untenehmen sollte nur aus EINEM grund Etisch Richtig handeln. "Kundentreue".

Beschwert sich irgendeiner das* Nestlé* 80% des Gewerblichen Süßwasser´s weltweit Kontrolliert?Nö! Irgendwo in Wüsten wird das Grundwasser aus den Brunnen weg gepumt-und Teuer an die Bewohner verkauft
Die Welt ist nicht Etisch, in sämtlichen belangen. Wer Handelt so Pharma- Lebensmittel Industrie?Microsoft? Welcher Konzern? Und wir diskutieren weil Leute in Videospielen keine Kontrolle über sich selbst haben... ohjemine


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Sicherlich spielt die Jugendgefährdung eine wichtige Rolle aber eine Art von Glücksspielen unterliegt ja anderen Gesetzen wie das normale Gaming und von daher ist der Punkt auch gerechtfertigt. Auch wenn etwas ab 18 Jahren erlaubt ist bedarf es bei gewissen Dingen auch einer Reglementierung / Überwachung besonders wenn es Süchte fördert


----------



## 4thVariety (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

fc,sry


----------



## Mephisto_xD (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Wired schrieb:


> Aber Überraschungs Eier  sind auch KEIN Glücksspiel denn mit jedem Ei bekommt man Schokolade und  das immer zum gleichen Preis und der gleichen Mänge, des Spielzeug in der Plastikkapsel is eher  ein zusätzliches Extra, ob man damit etwas anfangen kann oder nich is ein anderes Thema.


Wären Lootboxen für dich Glücksspiel, wenn man immer garantiert eine bestimmte (geringe ) Menge an Coins bekommt, und dann eben den Rest "zusätzlich"?


----------



## Drake802 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Leute, wenn ihr schon gegen den Vorwurf des Glücksspiels mit Ü-Eiern und Co argumentiert dann macht es auch bitte fair! 
Ü-Eier und co die Lootboxen in der realen Welt. Das ist nun mal ein Fakt. Es beschwert sich aber keiner weil der kauf 100% optional ist. Wenn jetzt aber jedes Geschäft dazu übergehen würde das man z.B. so lange Ü-Eier kaufen müsste bis man eine bestimmte Sache daraus bekommt um in den nächsten Gang zu dürfen dann würde sich das sicher sehr schnell ändern. 
Also lasst doch bitte den Vergleich mit so was! Der hinkt nämlich gewaltig!

Lootboxen gibt es schon seit Jahren. Zum Problem sind sie aber erst geworden als man sich nur noch zwischen künstlich verlängertem grinden oder dem Kauf dieser Lootboxen entscheiden konnte.

Die Lootboxen selbst sind vielleicht nicht mal das eigentliche Problem. Sie sind aber die Ursache dafür das mittlerweile selbst hochpreis Titel so gestaltet werden das man kaum noch am kauf der Lootboxen vorbei kommt.
Das Problem ist das man den Entwicklern kaum vorschreiben kann wie sie ihre Spiele zu gestalten haben. Deswegen stehen jetzt auch die Lootboxen in der Kritik. 

Aber seien wir Realistisch. Lootboxen werden nicht verboten werden und auch eine Begrenzung wird es nicht geben. 
Wir können uns schon darüber freuen wenn Spiele mit Lootboxen einen Warnhinweis im kleingedruckenten bekommen. Möglicherweise zieht auch noch das Argument des Jugendschutzes und die Gesetzgebeung wird so weit geändert das der USK die möglichkeit bekommt Spiele mit Lootboxen als USK 18 einzustufen. 
Auch wenn ich selbst gerne eine deutlich stärkerre regulierung hätte werden wir mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit nicht mehr bekommmen.


----------



## Arikus (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*



Sonmace schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich wer braucht lootboxen und wer bezahlt für so einen mist ?
> Beispiel Overwatch, mich intresiert herzlich wenig wie der char aussieht da es kein mmo ist wie WoW oder ein action RGG wie Diablo, es intressiert nur meine Wertung und nichts anderes.
> 
> CSGO und Co. das selbe, in shootern ist es total unwichtig nur in einen MMO wo mein virtueles ich eine rolle spielt gebe ich mir mühe mit dem outfit.
> ...




Kosmetische Boxen wurden ja auch jahrelang toleriert.

Aber am Beispiel SW BF2 oder noch aktuell bei FIFA 18 sieht man doch, wie weit die Entwickler gehen. 

FIFA 18 Ultimate Team - Messi und Ronaldo zu kaufen dauert 230 Stunden



> Zu Stande gekommen ist diese Rechnung in einem Reddit-Post des Users Dawesy182. Darin überschlägt er, wie viele Matches man im Ultimate Team Modus spielen muss, um die knapp 2,57 Millionen FUT-Münzen für Ronaldo (etwa 1,7 Mio) und Messi (etwa 800.000) anzusammeln.
> Demnach erhält man bestenfalls 2200 FUT-Coins pro Spiel - vorausgesetzt man ist in der Weekend League aktiv und erhält entsprechend viele Bonus-Münzen. Für die 2,57 Millionen Coins benötigt man also knapp 1.168 Spiele. Jede Standard-FIFA-Partie hat eine Halbzeitlänge von sechs Minuten, das macht pro Match zwölf Minuten. Aus diesen Faktoren errechnet Dawesy182, dass es 14.016 Minuten oder 233,6 Stunden dauert, um Ronaldo und Messi »freizuschalten«.



Natürlich kann man das mit Echtgeld abkürzen.
Und das ist bei weitem nicht mehr kosmetisch, sondern wirkt sich auf das Spiel aus.


----------



## Muxxer (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Hab mir jezz alles durchgelesen und Glüksspiel hin oder her IN VOLLPREISTITEL gehört sowas nicht rein egal was die Assgeier labern Punkt 
Ich wünsch es ihnen das der neue VM-Devuno irendwas schutz komplett fällt und sich alle, ihre Games nur noch as Raubkopie holen  um der Gier zu zeigen so gehts nicht
nur so tut es denen weh, denn ihre Analystenabteilung welche Datensätze analysiert von Gamern  etc.etc und ihre Marketingabteilung haben garantiert mit Gegenwehr gerechnet
und lachen sich dumm und dämlich denen vergehts erst wenn se sehen jeder zockt ihre spiele und bezahlt nicht.
Und jeder Gamer der 60 € zahlt im wissen um die Lootboxen zeigt  wie verblödet die Menschheit inzwischen ist, Fängt ja schon mit IntelNvdiaAmd-Fanboys an  
Es sind immer noch Konzerne die mehr und bessere Politik machen als unsere Unfähigen in Berlin, sollen endilch Neuwahlen machen und fertig


----------



## yojinboFFX (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

Erst mal an FortuneHunter:Nur gut,das Du nicht Spieleentwickler bist-mit Deinen Gnom/Plötze-Geschichten würdest Du mir die Moneten nur so aus der Tasche ziehen!
Und nun zu Take two:Ich hab in Borderland 2 ca. 3500 Stunden versenkt.Aber wenn Ihr jetzt den Lootboxenmist in Borderlands 3 einbaut...wird Es nicht gekauft!
Ps:Zu 3500 Stunden-Ich bin nicht süchtig-Ich kann jederzeit aufhören
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## DBGTKING (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel!'*

oh man,was ich hier so alles lese.WIe gut das ich aufgehört habe mir neue spiele zu holen.Ich weis noch nicht ob ich mir Borderland 3 hole.Ich freue mich ja drauf das es kommt.Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.Aber wo ich mir sicher seine werden kann ist,das BOrderland 3 auch sicher auf WIndows 7 laufen wird.

Ich schaue nur noch auf die WUnsch spiele,alles andere ist mir egal.Warum ich schaue nicht mehr auf neue SPiele.Ich irgoniere sie alle.Es kommen nur noch schrott spiele raus.Ich bin dann auf dauer wohl kein aktueller Gamer mehr.Und da ich auch vor habe PS4 zu verkaufen,unterstreicht es noch mehr das ich in zukunft dann nicht mehr auf neue Spiele warte.Ich bleibe dann ein Retro Spieler.
Und bleibe dann auch in zukunft auf Windows 7.Auch wenn es 2020 abgeschalten wird,es ist mir egal.Und das gute ist,das ich dann in zukunft keine neue Hardware mehr brauchen werden.
Für die WIrtschaft mag das nicht so gut sein.Ich hoffe das die Hardware dann zumindest 10 Jahre lang hält.
Und ich habe schon Jahre zuvor eh kaum noch neue SPiele gekauft.Ich habe mir erst vor einem Jahr ne xbox 360 gekauft.Ich bin also noch gut bedient.Ich weis das es nicht einfach ist,aber wenn sie in zukunft wieder etwas verkaufen wollen bei mir,dann braucht es ne gute QUalität beim Gameplay,story usw und nicht bei der Grafik.Und solcher mist wie Lootboxen,das können sie bei mir auch sparen.Ich bin zum Glück noch nie so richtig mit Lootboxen in berührung gekommen.Kann also nicht wirklich was dazu sagen.Ich hatte wohl bisher glück und mir die richtigen Spiele gekauft zu haben.Oder weil sie einfach zu alt sind um Lootboxen zu haben.
WIe gesagt,meine Meinung steht schon fest.Und wenn einer denkt ich gebe nach.Tya der irrt.Ich bin dickköpfiger als jeder andere Mensch.Und steam habe ich bisher auch immer schön vermeien können.Und werde ich auch in zukunft dank meines Vorhabens,wirklich zu 100 %.Nieder mit zukünftigen schrott spielen.


----------

